# Raised Ranch Addition



## sssseansmith (Sep 6, 2010)

All,
I currently have a 1970's rasied ranch in a suburban neighborhood.  It is approx.  2000 square feet total (living space, utility space, etc), 3 beds, 2 baths.  We were looking to add on and have two options.  The first is the addition of another level, in which we would make the house look like a "raised cape cod", with two dormers, three bedrooms, and another bathroom (we would use the first floor bedrooms for living space).  Our second option is to add a 14x20 basement and first floor addition to one side of our house.  And remember that the basement is above ground, with full sized windows.  Both options would require new vinyl siding (on the entire house) and a new heating/cooling system.  My question is, which would be the most expensive (with a builder doing all of the work, start to finish)??  Approximate figures would be much appreciated!!
Thanks


----------



## handyguys (Sep 7, 2010)

know way to know for sure from here. My guess is that the side addition would be more costly due to the foundation work. Going up uses the existing foundation. Going up will disturb the existing space more and require stairs which can get expensive (it depends). 

My recommendation would be to do the expansion that best will fit the neighborhood, your lifestyle and your future plans. An architect or maybe a design/build firm would be your best resource.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 26, 2010)

Your foundation may not be enough for the extra weight. Talk to you local inspecters first. That may help you to decide


----------



## GBR (Nov 26, 2010)

And the planning department for the extra bathroom load on city sewer or septic... Possible electrical loads, higher/moved service mast, etc.

Gary


----------

